# Indiana Snowfall



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wishtv.com/global/Category.asp?c=89094

I hope the track stays right where it is or moves south.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I hope it dips further south. 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Lee-Way (Dec 17, 2005)

Yea, I think we will be safe. But just to be safer I would like to see us in the 10-12 range.


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=0 yeah yes yes yes


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

Rcgm;369280 said:


> I hope it dips further south.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


I'm with you, lets hope it moves south ..just a tad.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I like accuweathers predictions better.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

Accuweather is not showing ice in their forecast, which I like ALOT better. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Brad, it looks like we got our wish. Anglia "Hottie" just said it is going to be a more southern dip!! Way cool.


----------

